# Prozessorauslastung Multicore

## AROK

Hallo,

seit kurzem habe ich ja einen Core2Duo Prozessor und dementsprechend alles eingestellt. 

Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Prozessor nicht gut ausgenutzt wird. Wenn ich z.B. ein Rechenintensives SingleThread Programm laufen habe CPU0 = 100% CPU1=0-2% und starte z.B. Firefox, dann sehe ich erst nach einiger Zeit Aktivität auf CPU1 und der Start dauert um ein Vielfaches länger als normal. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Firefox unter dieser Bedingung nicht schneller startet als mit meinem alten Singlecore. 

Hat von euch Jemand Erfahrung, wie ich es optimal einstellen muss? 

Hier mal meine Kernel Config:

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_MODEL=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

```

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Carlo

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Firefox unter dieser Bedingung nicht schneller startet als mit meinem alten Singlecore.

 

Wie schnell deine Anwendungen starten hängt weitestgehend davon ab, wie schnell die Daten von der Festplatte gelesen werden, nicht von der Anzahl der CPUs. Wenn dann mehrere Prozesse um Datenzugriff auf die selbe Festplatte konkurrieren, dauert's womöglich ein wenig länger. Man kann sich natürlich auch in den Fuß schießen, indem man mittels exzessiven loop unrolling bzw. -O3 schöne dicke Kompilatsbrocken durch den Flaschenhals jagt...

----------

## disi

Ist das nun speziell auf Firefox bezogen? Der braucht bei mir auch 1-2 Sekunden, aber den starte ich nur einmal pro Session dann benutzt man sowieso Tabs.

Ich finde mein AMD 64 wird gut ausgelastet, im Moment laeuft transcode und da stehen beide CPU bei etwa 80%, nebenbei habe ich eben einen neuen Kernel gebaut und das ging auch noch flott. Neue Tabs gehen in 0,5 Sekunden auf beim Firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## AROK

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ist das nun speziell auf Firefox bezogen? 

 

nein, war nur ein Beispiel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie schnell deine Anwendungen starten hängt weitestgehend davon ab, wie schnell die Daten von der Festplatte gelesen werden, nicht von der Anzahl der CPUs. Wenn dann mehrere Prozesse um Datenzugriff auf die selbe Festplatte konkurrieren, dauert's womöglich ein wenig länger. Man kann sich natürlich auch in den Fuß schießen, indem man mittels exzessiven loop unrolling bzw. -O3 schöne dicke Kompilatsbrocken durch den Flaschenhals jagt...

 

In den Fuß geschossen in diesem Sinne hab ich mir nicht   :Smile: 

----------

## Daimos

Hi,

Programmstart ist in der Regel eine Sache der Festplatte. Als ich von meinem Barton 3000+ (2100 MHz) auf meinen X2 (2x 2400 MHz) umgestiegen bin, hatte ich bei Programmstarts auch praktisch keinen Vorteil. Als ich dann aber auf SCSI umgestellt habe, war das ein Unterschied wir Tag und Nacht.  

Schon eine Raptor Festplatte (SATA 10k U/min) brachte in der Hinsicht einiges.

mfg,

Guido

----------

## November Rain

Aber ob das den hohen Preis und die Lautstärke rechtfertigt? Ich denk mal eher nicht.

----------

## Daimos

Das kann man nicht pauschal beantworten, denke ich. Wenn ich noch mal vor der Wahl stünde, wurde ich wieder auf SCSI gehen (zumindest bei den Systemplatten - bei reinen Datengräbern finde ich das sinnfrei). 

Die Raptor ist im Zugriff sogar noch etwas lauter als die SCSI, Idle bemerke ich keinen Unterschied. Mein Gehäuse ist gedämmt, ich höre beide nicht. Das was an Knattern beim Zugriff noch bleibt, finde ich nicht tragisch, im Gegenteil - da hört man wenigstens, dass sich was tut  :Smile: 

----------

## AROK

Hi,

also denkt ihr nicht, dass es ein Konfigurationsfehler ist? Es geht ja auch nur um die Situation, wenn ein Kern schon ausgelastet ist.

----------

## NightDragon

Zu langsame Festplatten (dein Firefox-Start-Problem) kannst Du mit top checken

Dort gibt es eine Rechenzeit-Angabe die heißt (wa).

Dieser Wert gibt an, zuwieviel Prozent die CPU damit Zeit verbringt auf die restliche HW zu warten...

Also eine Art Leerlauf in dem die CPU blockiert ist.

Bei SingleThread-Programmen ist es meiner Meinung nacht völlig normal dass immer nur 1 CPU ausgelastet ist.

----------

## disi

Ich habe das bei mir mal beobachtet und der Prozess geht gerade mal auf 10% wenn Firefox startet.

Mein Desktop ist Xfce4 und Mozilla-Firefox 2.0.0.8 (2.0.0.9 compiliert er gerade  :Smile:  )

Um den Firefox schneller zu machen habe ich mal einige Links zusammengetragen:

Erstmal in den Options diese Updatefunktion deaktivieren (Ich habe nur die Foxmarks und da gucke ich manuell, ob es ein Update gibt). Default Browser kann man eigentlich auch ausstellen, weil man ja bei Gentoo sowieso nur einen installiert  :Wink: 

HOWTO Setup a DNS Server with DJBDNS <-- das bringt eine Menge an Geschwindigkeit

Fast Firefox <-- also das pipelining einschalten aber nicht die max connections erhoehen aus meiner Erfahrung, sonst bekommst du bei einigen Seiten garnichts mehr angezeigt.

Folgendes habe ich nur mit AMD64 getestet aber Intel hat sowas sicher auch:

HOWTO CPU Frequency Scaling <-- nur die cpufrequtils installieren und auf ondemand oder conservative setzen macht deinen Rechner massig leiser und spart Strom, den Daemon mag ich nicht weil dann die CPU bei mir fast immer mit 1000MHz rumduempelt (es ist auch noch etwas buggy, nach jeder Aenderung des GOVERNOR einmal neustarten, weil er sonst denkt deine CPU hat eine range von 1000MHz bis 1000MHz) Aber einmal richtig eingestellt und im Runlevel funktionieren die cpufrequtils toll.

----------

